# Film Music that works good on piano



## ThomasNL (May 24, 2018)

Hey guys,

Even though I'm full into film scoring now I still really enjoy playing piano and I'd love to build up a repertoire of movie songs I can learn on the piano. Especially pieces people might recognize but aren't overplayed like Einaudi or Amelie, hehe. Oh and don't have to be piano pieces, I love playing Pirates of the Caribbean for example 

Thanks in advance!

Thomas


----------



## MatFluor (May 24, 2018)

Maybe have a look at the "Essential Film Themes for Solo Piano" books from Wise Publications. They are multiple volumes, so maybe look for the right themes in them 

Here e.g. Volume 3: 

Or Volume 1:


----------



## JT (May 24, 2018)

My wife plays "Time" from Inception on harp, it's very haunting. I'm sure that work work on piano.


----------



## rottoy (May 24, 2018)




----------



## ThomasNL (May 24, 2018)

MatFluor said:


> Maybe have a look at the "Essential Film Themes for Solo Piano" books from Wise Publications. They are multiple volumes, so maybe look for the right themes in them
> 
> Here e.g. Volume 3:
> 
> Or Volume 1:



Ah thanks, incredibly smart way to find a good list of tracks ^^


----------



## rottoy (May 26, 2018)

I love how the orchestration really shines through when you listen to these fantastic pieces bare bones on the piano.


----------



## Michael Antrum (May 26, 2018)

There are some very good piano arrangements on this site

Www.noviscore.com

(Though of course you should be transcribing them yourself.....)

Personally, I find that most of the arrangements in published sheet music collection books suck big style.


----------

